# Judo training



## Kunoichi (Dec 26, 2004)

Just a quick question.  I am curious if judo classes begin with a physical workout (press-ups, sit-ups, running etc) or if classes are purely judo techniques (although Im sure these are a tough work-out alone).  I know not all dojo's are the same but what is most common?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cashwo (Dec 26, 2004)

I just started taking the Judo class at my school (I've taken 4 classes so far) and since I was the only white belt one of the intructors took me aside and I started learning some of the basic throws and pins first day.


----------



## Kunoichi (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.

I was just curious to whether judo - like other sport ma's such as Muay Thai - spends much time on conditioning and fitness or if that is left up to the student.

Regards


----------



## bignick (Dec 27, 2004)

My class starts sometimes with some jogging around the dojo, working just some universal footwork things (shuffling, skipping, backwards run, etc) then we do some various stretches and warm up excersizes.  We try to get every joint and muscle of the body loosened up.  Then we do ukemi, 5 back falls sitting, 5 squatting, 5 standing...the same for right and left side falls.  Then we do some more falling drills and some zempo kaiten and then we usually do uchi komi, left and right side, with three throws.  Sometimes the instructor picks the throws, sometimes it is up to us.  Then the instructor usually has a series of techniques they want to work on and we do that and finish with some randori


----------



## cashwo (Dec 27, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> My class starts sometimes with some jogging around the dojo, working just some universal footwork things (shuffling, skipping, backwards run, etc) then we do some various stretches and warm up excersizes. We try to get every joint and muscle of the body loosened up. Then we do ukemi, 5 back falls sitting, 5 squatting, 5 standing...the same for right and left side falls. Then we do some more falling drills and some zempo kaiten and then we usually do uchi komi, left and right side, with three throws. Sometimes the instructor picks the throws, sometimes it is up to us. Then the instructor usually has a series of techniques they want to work on and we do that and finish with some randori


That sounds like my Aikido class minus the running.  Before Judo class starts we stretch until we line up to start class.  Then we go over or learn new techniques and at the end class we spar and try to throw in what we learned.  Here again, I've only been to about 4 classes total so far.


----------



## auxprix (Dec 29, 2004)

It really depends on who's practicing.

My home dojo is extremely intense. we have half hour warmups consisting of falling, stretching, mat exercizes, practice throwing, and throwing (groups of three, 25 throws each alternating two opponents). That last one is extremely exhaustive.

Then we learn one upright technique, work on it, then a ground principle or two, work on them.

then we do live newaza (groundwork) and tachiwaza (upright work) for the remaining half hour.

this is a very rough workout, and must be eased into. After 3 years, it's still hard. Each session is the most physical work I have ever done, and I used to work construction.

To contrast, I have been in a program that was not even close to that level of intensity. It reminded me more of the aikido practices I have seen. But there were alot of beginers in the class (as was I at the time) so it may have just been easing us in.

IMO, Judo is meant to be a more physically intensive MA. It ranks up there with Muay thai as one of those severe strength building systems. haven't had running though.

Just a quick question to the other Judoers: Does anyone else have to endure taisabaki at their dojo? It is when you spin 180s while in the squat position. The greatest torture ever invented, but so good for strengthening the legs.

-aux


----------



## Kunoichi (Dec 29, 2004)

You cover a lot in 1 class! how long does a class typically last?


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

auxprix said:
			
		

> Just a quick question to the other Judoers: Does anyone else have to endure taisabaki at their dojo? It is when you spin 180s while in the squat position. The greatest torture ever invented, but so good for strengthening the legs.
> 
> -aux


 I think we have different definitions of tai sabaki...I always understood it to mean body control and it sounds like that is just another great excersize that teaches it.  How's this one, partner up and hip throw you partner so they land on their feet, and they do the same to you...back and forth across the dojo...talk about a killer.


----------



## dosandojang (Dec 29, 2004)

Judokas


----------



## auxprix (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, sorry. Hour and a half length of time.

Big Nick:  Are these flips from the hipthrows? how do you keep from dropping the opponent


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah...you go through a hip throw motion, but you try to land the other person on their feet and they try to land standing up...which leaves them in a position to do the same thing to you...and so on..

by the way, my classes run about hour and a half - two hours...


----------



## mj_lover (Dec 30, 2004)

a nice little drill we used to do for kazusi (sp??) was groups of 3, one person pulls person 2 , person 3 is dead wieght on person 2. thus effectivly pulling 2 people. and yes, at my old club we did alot of strenght work before class, each class was about 1.5h long


----------

